# Windows 10 startup issue



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Tonight the Acer V3-571 laptop lost its wireless connection, I tried to connect to my router but it didn't work so I tried rebooting it, this has happened before. 

It fired up then I got a QR codes saying "stop code SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED, what failed ETD. sys

Then it tries to reboot and system restore, sits there for quite a while then comes up to another blue screen saying," automatic repair couldn't repair your pc, press advanced Options to repair your pc or shut down your pc. 
Log file C:WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\Skytrain.txt
I choose advanced options and now my option is "reset this PC" which I think reinstalls windows, is that what I should do next?


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Tried some other options, none worked. Did a reset, taking a long time, will see how it went in the morning.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Acer Aspire V3-571* laptop appears to originally come with Windows 8 32-bit/64-bit.
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Well windows 10 is working again, now I need to set everything up the way I had it, reinstall chrome, ms office etc etc, should take a couple hours. 
Maybe windows 10 isn't as stable as I thought..?


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Was fine for 2 days, then the same problem on startup this morning, any ideas? 
I'm thinking I'll reset again and transfer everything onto external HD to prepare for buying a new laptop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 "Creators Update" version 1703 build 15063 should be released in 2 weeks.
Making the upgrade over your current version/build may resolve your issues.

You haven't answered my question in post #3.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't think it mattered since I put Win 10 on it,
s/n NXRZGAA01724208F123400
SNID 24203662634

Any advice on the Lenovo 80ST001NUS

Would still like to figure out the Acer, my wife could use the new one if I get it figured out.
Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> s/n NXRZGAA01724208F123400
> SNID 24203662634


According to those numbers, they confirm you have an *Acer Aspire V3-571* laptop which came with Windows 8 64-bit.
Its support site doesn't provide drivers for Windows 10 64-bit, so the install of Windows 10 64-bit likely included the drivers for its primary devices(graphic, audio, wireless, ethernet, etc.).

Type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise what "version" number and "build" number is listed there.

The only way that I install Windows 10 64-bit is by doing a clean install.
Doing an upgrade install from Windows 7 64-bit or Windows 8 64-bit to Windows 10 64-bit carries over too much "debris" into the upgrade.
I also uninstall most of the 30+ unneeded and useless apps that come as part of Windows 10 64-bit.
That tends to prevent issues afterwards with subsequent Windows 10 64-bit updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Where do you get the software to do a 'clean install'? 

Version 1607 (OS Build 14393.0)

Keep in mind I just installed that last night, haven't checked to see if there's updates yet, scared to do anything in case it craps again before I transfer all my files.

I have 10 on 2 other towers, they're a lot older than this laptop and I've not had any problems with them, other than having to change the cheap video card on one of them. Also win 10 has been on this one pretty much since 10 came out and I've never had a problem till now, could it be a hardware issue you think? Any idea what that error means?
Thx


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you want to do a "clean" install of Windows 10 64-bit, wait until the next "Patch Tuesday" on April 11th when Microsoft will be releasing the "Creators Update" upgrade - which supposedly will be *Version 1703 Build 15063*.

You can then download and save the new updated Media Creation Tool from HERE, then use it to download and save the appropriate Windows 10 .ISO file, then create a bootable Windows 10 DVD, then do a "clean" install.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks Grank. 
I ended up reinstalling it ever day or 2, it got worse, I think my HD was gone and since the hinges were literally falling apart I bought a new laptop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------

